# MTB Training ETSV Eschwege



## Adam_ (8. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker, 
  endlich ist es uns gelungen, eine Mountainbikegruppe in Eschwege zusammen zu bekommen. 
  Hier habt ihr nun die Möglichkeit Anregungen für die nächsten Ausfahrten loszuwerden. Natürlich gilt das auch für die Kritiken, schließlich sollen wir alle Spaß daran haben.
  Bis zum nächsten Training/ mit sportlichem Gruß,
  Adam


----------



## Durstiger Mann (8. November 2009)

Hallo Adam,

die Ausfahrt am Samstag war absolut super. 

Riesenkompliment!

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (9. November 2009)

Servus zusammen, sind ja noch nicht so viele 
Wie gehts unserem Verletzten, jemand Informationen...?
Bis hoffentlich Samstag Philipp


----------



## Durstiger Mann (10. November 2009)

Hans hat 4 Rippen gebrochen. Es geht ihm aber den Umständen entsprechend gut und er lässt alle grüßen.


----------



## Nordhesse (11. Dezember 2009)

Wird morgen gefahren??
Wäre dann aufjeden Fall dabei, Adam
bis denne


----------



## Adam_ (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wie immer ....
Abfahrt 13Uhr bei Vello Mangold.
Gruß 
Adam


----------



## Nordhesse (13. Dezember 2009)

Ach sry adam hat kurzfristig nicht gepasst. sehe jetzt erst das du hier gepostet hast


----------



## beachrocker (24. April 2010)

Hey,Freunde des Bike Sports...hab letztens den Spot unten am Friedola mir angeschaut.Leider musst eich mit bedauern festellen,das nur Mitglieder des ETSV den kleine Dirt Park benutzen dürfen..das wiederspricht allerdings komplett der Philosophie des Bike/ besonders des Dirt Sports...

würde gerne meine Schippe mal mitbringen...und vll au mal dort bissl aufräumen sieht ja aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa dort.alles verwachsen usw...allerdings will ich für meine 5-6Stunden Dirten in der Woche nicht in einen Verein eintreten..


----------



## maze654 (28. April 2010)

Der Bikepark ist in einem einwandfreien zustand wie man im Fotoalbum Spots sehen kann .

mfg


----------



## beachrocker (28. April 2010)

maze654 schrieb:


> Der Bikepark ist in einem einwandfreien zustand wie man im Fotoalbum Spots sehen kann .
> 
> mfg




njor..aber mit der Zeit wird er auch leiden...und erweitern oder evtl. verändern mag man ihn bestimmt auch


----------



## maze654 (28. April 2010)

Ja wir haben einen Pumptrack gebaut und eine big airline die woche also er wird erweiter  
und er wird gepflegt wie jetzt wird wieder rasengemäht alle sprünge geshapt kannst ja mal kommen und es dir anschauen  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachrocker (28. April 2010)

Find die Fotos echt supi...besonders der Pump Track für ein Tag arbeit wirklich sehr sehr fein...ma gucken bin die Woche gut am schuften,denke werde ma We bestimmt Zeit finden...


----------



## maze654 (28. April 2010)

Ja das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## konni323 (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,
ich bin neu hier und kenne mich noch nicht aus. Könnt ihr mir den nächsten Termin für die nächste Radtour sagen,
  Konrad


----------



## Nordhesse88 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute ist hier noch was los in puncto Moutain Bike ?? 

Sind zu zweit und würden noch gerne Leute mit auf Tour nehmen.

Kommen aus eschwege und umgebung


----------

